# .605 question



## Waffleninja (Sep 3, 2011)

Hi well I SBF'd to .596 and received the .605 OTA update, rooted then flashed the new Liquid Smooth 3.0. However, because of the camera issue, I want to switch to CM7 GB. Now can I flash the ROM over .605 or do I have to SBF back to. 596?


----------



## mcp770 (Jun 11, 2011)

"Waffleninja said:


> Hi well I SBF'd to .596 and received the .605 OTA update, rooted then flashed the new Liquid Smooth 3.0. However, because of the camera issue, I want to switch to CM7 GB. Now can I flash the ROM over .605 or do I have to SBF back to. 596?


You can flash cm7 gb over that as long as you wipe everything in cwr first. Wipe data, cache, dalvik cache. Also there is a 602 sbf file available, might save you a little time next go around.


----------



## Waffleninja (Sep 3, 2011)

"mcp770 said:


> You can flash cm7 gb over that as long as you wipe everything in cwr first. Wipe data, cache, dalvik cache. Also there is a 602 sbf file available, might save you a little time next go around.


Thanks for the help! Now the .602 SBF, what's the main difference between it and .596? Like is .602 official GB from Verizon like .596 is?


----------



## -Jeff- (Aug 10, 2011)

"Waffleninja said:


> Thanks for the help! Now the .602 SBF, what's the main difference between it and .596? Like is .602 official GB from Verizon like .596 is?


596 was the first official gingerbread release for the X. 602 was the first official patch to deal with the laundry list of issues that came with the release. Biggest part of the release was the radio driver, which helped with connection stability (I think). 605 was a small hotfix for a keyboard issue.


----------



## Waffleninja (Sep 3, 2011)

|Jeff| said:


> 596 was the first official gingerbread release for the X. 602 was the first official patch to deal with the laundry list of issues that came with the release. Biggest part of the release was the radio driver, which helped with connection stability (I think). 605 was a small hotfix for a keyboard issue.


Okay that makes sense, thank you for clarifying it for me!


----------

